# Toddler gagging at sight of food?!



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

My dd2 is 14 months old. She started eating solids at around 11 months and ate pretty much everything. My older daughter was much pickier when she started at the same age.

So anyway, dd2 has been eating fine (nursing primarily) for the past couple months and when she didn't want something she would shake her head no.

Well then she started puking. She was a projectile vomiter as a baby and now she's started up again. It's in response to food before supper (5PM). I can be several feet away and hold up anything food item and ask her if she wants some and instead of shaking her head no she gags. Sometimes until she pukes.

Has anyone experienced this? Please tell me this will go away. Oddly enough I became a gagger when I was pregnant with her, any minor thing would set me off.

It's okay to take her off solids for now and just continue breastfeeding her right?


----------



## phenomom (Dec 2, 2006)

I can't give you much advice, but my DD who is no 26 months has done that and still does. She does that even if I serve food I KNOW she likes. She ends up not eating much during the day, but nursing quite a bit day and night. But I now have a feeling she does that to protect herself and just learned to go with the flow, and try to be more conservative with offering foods which will set off the gagging/puking.

Let's hope it will end soon


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

First off- I think as long as she's getting plenty of breastmilk she's OK nutritionally. However, my first thought was of a sensory integration issue that would cause her to have issues with certain textures in her mouth. This is just a random guess of something to look at- you can google Sensory Integration Disorder for a list of symptoms to see if it sounds like something you should look into. If so, you can see an Occupational Therapist for an evaulation and treatment, the treatment would be mostly playbased and fun- not scary.


----------

